# Fruity mint and Banana candy fruit



## Vape0206 (24/10/16)

Hi guys, 

I recently started diy'ing and im loving it. 
My gf has been begging me for a fruity mint vape so im trying to get her the best fruit mint vape i can find. Any suggestions?? 

Then also, i am looking for a banana type flavor. Before i started mixing my on juice i vaped on thee most amazing banana candy fruitmix ever(not sure if im allowed to name the juice line) . Im trying to get that same flavour does anyone have any tips? 

TIA 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape_r (24/10/16)

I'm sure you're talking about zodiac's BCF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (24/10/16)

Vape_r said:


> I'm sure you're talking about zodiac's BCF


Yes i am lol. My favourite flavour by far. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------

